# Google+ photos not syncing to TP gallery



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

So I love the idea that a picture I take on my Galaxy Nexus will be uploaded to my TP, but that hasn't been working since 1/27. Not sure what the issue is but the pictures show up online and on my Galaxy Nexus Gallery in the Picasa photos. Why aren't they syncing to the TP?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------

